# Power Query behind a Password protected website



## devishian (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm trying to get tables from a website which is password protected by username and password. It uses the classical web form with a "post" command to access to all the information so I cannot use Basic authentication. I've look in internet for a solution without success. Can anyone help me?


----------

